

Apple Prohibits Android Lessons in New Treehouse App - achalkley
http://tech.co/treehouse-ipad-app-2013-07

======
bendog24
I teach Android and iOS at Treehouse, and I was shocked to find out about
this! As disappointing as it is, we are still excited to offer students this
app for everything else, and are hopeful that Apple will change their stance
on this. As a side note, if we release an Android version of this app, we will
take the high road and include the iOS content! :-p

------
NicoJuicy
Searched for the android app, haven't found anything yet, hope it comes out
soon!

(difference is, not really interested in the iOS part of the app :P)

Amazing business, i have seen you evolve from the blog i usually followed:
Carsonified, if i'm not mistaking.

Btw. to bad a douchebag company decides how you should run your business...

------
livestyle
Is there a precident of Apple taking this type of action?

~~~
achalkley
> “There’s some really weird behavior going on,” says Carson, claiming that
> the iPad apps for Lynda.com and Udemy have Android content. “We don’t know
> if it’s just a random oversight by Apple or if there’s something worse going
> on.”

------
datashaman
Douches.

